# So, anyone want to help write a comic book?



## AshleyAshes (Apr 29, 2010)

So I was talking about 'Stuff I'd like to do' and one was a story about furry first responders in some form.  Eventually a friend actually locks me onto the idea of trying to do a comic book.  I contact an artist who does military stuff and is interested in my writing and so now I'm actually attempting to see if this can be done seriously.  Obviously the first goal is a solid script.

So the general idea is a 24 page furry comic with a 'drama and rescue' tone set in some North American city focusing on either police or police, fire and EMS combined.  There's a lot undefined but that's why I'd like to to find a second person and maybe we can work ideas off of each other and get something solid that could fit in 24 pages but be open enough for possible later volumes.  Mostly it's just 'See if hobby can get published because it'd be fun' more than anything.  WHile I have a range of ideas that could fit in many different ways, I'd like to work with someone else in hopes that we could come up with a good product that would possibly stand out amongst other furry works.

I could go into more detail but so much is 'Well, it could be like this, but instead this could be cool, ...Or!'.  Better suited for private discussion with an interested party.

So, anyone intested in working on a comic book script which could possibly actually become a published product?


----------



## Mangasama (Apr 29, 2010)

I could be had. I've been writing in the field since the '90s. And <whimper> have nothing on my plate these days. One qualifier -- I can do seious stuff, but I tend to write light touches into most scripts. And then there was HAVOC, which was the reverse of the rule.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Apr 29, 2010)

Mangasama said:


> I could be had. I've been writing in the field since the '90s. And <whimper> have nothing on my plate these days. One qualifier -- I can do seious stuff, but I tend to write light touches into most scripts. And then there was HAVOC, which was the reverse of the rule.


 
Exactly what would be a 'light touch'?  I mean, I certianly see the place for humor in such a series.  Uhh, for example of a random scene I came up in my head fire fighters pulling up to a burning apartment to see a shiney Ferrari or something parked infront of a hydrant, as the firefighters step out probie is like 'Oh this is just like Backdraft!' (In an early scene in that movie, they have the same situation, smash the windows of the car, running the hose through it and flood it in the process). At that moment the firetruck plows into the car with a violent crunch and just pushes it out of the way while the Probie looks on.


----------



## Mangasama (Apr 29, 2010)

Frequently in the interaction between characters. If you have the free time, I have a number of scripts (published and non-published) on my page.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Apr 29, 2010)

Mangasama said:


> Frequently in the interaction between characters. If you have the free time, I have a number of scripts (published and non-published) on my page.


 
You experience in writing comics would be helpful as I have zero experience especially in writing and spacing material to fit in panels.  I've really only done straight up writing.

You can contact me privately and we can chat, my IM links are below.


----------



## Mangasama (Apr 29, 2010)

At work now, but I'll try to get with you in (checks clock and says uncomplimentary things about how slowly the day's going) 5 hours!


----------



## AshleyAshes (Apr 29, 2010)

Mangasama said:


> At work now, but I'll try to get with you in (checks clock and says uncomplimentary things about how slowly the day's going) 5 hours!


 
Well, I guess I'll discuss here?

I have a range of ideas and I dunno what would fit where, again why I'd want someone elseâ€™s opinion.  One is to set the entire thing in the Canadian city of Toronto, Canada while using identifiable landmarks and real emergency services from the city. (Google Street View is crazy good for such references!) Though this would make it specifically Canadian and it may be more approachable and appealing to use an American city or a generic â€˜Anycity, USAâ€™ approach as well.

Mostly serious approach on drama and heroism but also stresses from the jobs they do and emotional impacts on them afterwards and their personal lives.  But at the same time I see opportunity for humor on the things police and other services would encounter in their day.  I have to admit I see it kinda like a â€˜Furry Third Watchâ€™ or something.


----------



## Mangasama (Apr 29, 2010)

Either approach would work well. I've worked with both definite locations (I nearly always carry a camera with me when I mentally start blocking out a story, so even on "unreal" locations have familiar points).

Sounds good. Do you have the main characters blocked out at this point?


----------



## kitreshawn (Apr 29, 2010)

Heh, darn Mangasama is fast.  This is something I have been considering my hand at as well.  It sounds like he is more what you are looking for though, my writing 'voice' tends to be more serious.  Oh well.


----------



## Mangasama (Apr 29, 2010)

kitreshawn said:


> Heh, darn Mangasama is fast. This is something I have been considering my hand at as well. It sounds like he is more what you are looking for though, my writing 'voice' tends to be more serious. Oh well.


 
Hey, don't sell yourself short! Serious is good.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Apr 29, 2010)

Mangasama said:


> Either approach would work well. I've worked with both definite locations (I nearly always carry a camera with me when I mentally start blocking out a story, so even on "unreal" locations have familiar points).
> 
> Sounds good. Do you have the main characters blocked out at this point?


 
At this point I mostly adapted the main character from something else I wrote. The core of the idea here mainly came of me musing side stories in my head for him. Uhh, that's the Dulcis Domus written series you should see in my FA. Male, wolf cop, family man with two kids from a previous marriage to a woman and gets involved with pretty male snow leopard, and it's more of a story of growing up and such. If I adopted that I'd keep him and make his little gay family all secondary characters while instead redirecting everything into being about police and maybe also fire and EMS. Then adding main new characters into that.

I do have to admit, I see an appeal in a gay main character who's 'just gay', not a 'gay story' but the character just happens to have a husband. Normalizing it instead of focusing on it?

But that's just stuff I'm musing about at the moment.

As for humor, scenes like this could be funny.
Cop: â€œIâ€™m in pursuit of a silver Delorean.â€
Dispatch: â€œSay again, Five-Five.â€
Cop: â€œThe car is a Delorean, Iâ€™m serious.â€
Dispatch: â€œUnderstood Five-Five, try not to let him get over eighty-eight miles per hour.â€
Cop: â€œâ€¦God damn it.â€


----------



## Mangasama (Apr 29, 2010)

Well, we did fairly well with HAVOC by making sexuality an element of the characters and plotline, not being the point of the book...


----------



## darkr3x (Apr 29, 2010)

OOO...like Rescue Me with furs? Or something more along the lines of M*A*S*H?


----------



## AshleyAshes (Apr 29, 2010)

Mangasama said:


> Well, we did fairly well with HAVOC by making sexuality an element of the characters and plotline, not being the point of the book...


 
Well, I'm just tossing out various idea's I've had and hopefully when you get back from work we can do so much better and faster over IM. I have an abudance of ideas and ways things could work and only some work work for a concise 24 page story. Basically, I'd be interested in brainstorming with you and see what comes from it.



darkr3x said:


> OOO...like Rescue Me with furs? Or something more along the lines of M*A*S*H?


 
More like...? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMO0fx07HKQ  (I love that song)


----------



## Mangasama (Apr 29, 2010)

Sounds good.


----------



## darkr3x (Apr 29, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> More like...? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMO0fx07HKQ  (I love that song)



It _is_ a good song^^ Well, it does seem you've found someone interested who has the skill. So were you planning on this actually getting published or was this just something you wanted to kick around on FA?


----------



## AshleyAshes (Apr 29, 2010)

darkr3x said:


> It _is_ a good song^^ Well, it does seem you've found someone interested who has the skill. So were you planning on this actually getting published or was this just something you wanted to kick around on FA?


 
Uhm, I think it'd be neat to publish on paper and digitally, though I have to admit I'd just be really impressed if 24 pages were produced in some format or another in any way.


----------



## reian (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey!  First responder fur her!  I am a volunteer firefighter and studying Emergency management for college!


----------



## GraemeLion (Apr 29, 2010)

Ashley, 

I know a huge number of First responder furs and EMT furs that would probably love to help.. if you can get past the fact that they're babyfurs too  

I don't know why those two things seem to go together, but ,they do 

Lemme know and I'll point them to your thread here.

G


----------



## AshleyAshes (Apr 29, 2010)

reian said:


> Hey! First responder fur her! I am a volunteer firefighter and studying Emergency management for college!


 
Well, I have a few people I can look to for advice and information on certian things.  Though rescues themselves would be the aspect needing the most 'technical help'.  I think I'd also be looking for some review on police radio procedure.  "So, uhh, what would you call out on the radio if you were sitting at a commuter train station and a train of eight bi level passenger cars derailed with half of the cars turning over and the locomotive catching fire? "

But then that'd also depend on if a generic or real world location was used, it'd be handy to use the procedures from the police of the real location afterall.


----------



## Xyaa (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm in for bouncing Ideas off of but due to my disability (written language learning) anything prolonged would be problematic.


----------



## reian (Apr 29, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> Well, I have a few people I can look to for advice and information on certian things.  Though rescues themselves would be the aspect needing the most 'technical help'.  I think I'd also be looking for some review on police radio procedure.  "So, uhh, what would you call out on the radio if you were sitting at a commuter train station and a train of eight bi level passenger cars derailed with half of the cars turning over and the locomotive catching fire? "
> 
> But then that'd also depend on if a generic or real world location was used, it'd be handy to use the procedures from the police of the real location afterall.



Honestly in the real world, most radio communications, thanks to NIMS, has gone to plain language rather than 10 codes and such.  

http://training.fema.gov/IS/crslist.asp

That is a whole list of things that would be helpful that FEMA gives for free.  There are incident specific and all hazards materials in there that you could get ideas from.


----------

